# HELP just rescued a puppy and Im a cat person



## Danny (19/12/14)

Hey everyone I just picked up a puppy some vagrants were trying to sell. Obviously didnt pay them but did steal the puppy they were torturing. I would normally have considered giving them something for it but they were being outright cruel to the little guy. Anyhow now I find my self up one puppy and with no clue what to do.

Went to the SPCA but they werent too much help, and were obviously much keener on me keeping him than accepting him. Especially given how very busy they are at this time of year. So he has a vets appointment tomorrow first thing, hopefully he will get a good bill of health. I have no idea what breed he is, what essential supplies I should have, what to feed him, how old he is. In short I know nothing about keeping a puppy! Yep I had thought about getting one but would have done the reading first. Please anyone with essential advice comment below. Will post up a pic soon and maybe we can guess breed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/14)

thats horrible - good on you though  Vets will be able to tell you everything but for now go pick up some puppy food from your local grocery store

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

Danny said:


> Hey everyone I just picked up a puppy some vagrants were trying to sell. Obviously didnt pay them but did steal the puppy they were torturing. I would normally have considered giving them something for it but they were being outright cruel to the little guy. Anyhow now I find my self up one puppy and with no clue what to do.
> 
> Went to the SPCA but they werent too much help, and were obviously much keener on me keeping him than accepting him. Especially given how very busy they are at this time of year. So he has a vets appointment tomorrow first thing, hopefully he will get a good bill of health. I have no idea what breed he is, what essential supplies I should have, what to feed him, how old he is. In short I know nothing about keeping a puppy! Yep I had thought about getting one but would have done the reading first. Please anyone with essential advice comment below. Will post up a pic soon and maybe we can guess breed.



Well done @Danny!! 

I absolutely hate people who are cruel to animals. 

As to essentials, dogs are pretty easy. As @Stroodlepuff said, just get some "puppy" (they are labled as such) food from any store (they have all the right nutrients the little ones need) and obviously make sure he was some water at hand. 

You've already got the most important ingredient: love and attention - especially for the ones that have been through an ordeal, that is really the most important thing. Also be careful with sudden movements for a while - if he/she was abused that can really freak them out at first. Once he/she bonds with you thought, thats going to be a very deep thing - dogs show their affections and can get very attached when they feel loved (again, even more so after they were mistreated).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/12/14)

My hat off to you @Danny

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (19/12/14)

Thanks I think @johan think Im still in shock. Sure I will snap out of it tomorrow when I get the first vet bill! Just hope the little guy is ok. Not the best pic but here he is: 


Think he is a mix of german shepard and labrador, not certain though but definitely looks close to it. I am really hopeful he will get a clean bill of health, if he does I think I may need to name him something like Thamsanqa (Lucky boy), or Bulelani (Be thankful). For now he seems happy just to sleep a bit

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

Danny said:


> Thanks I think @johan think Im still in shock. Sure I will snap out of it tomorrow when I get the first vet bill! Just hope the little guy is ok. Not the best pic but here he is:
> View attachment 17884
> 
> Think he is a mix of german shepard and labrador, not certain though but definitely looks close to it. I am really hopeful he will get a clean bill of health, if he does I think I may need to name him something like Thamsanqa (Lucky boy), or Bulelani (Be thankful). For now he seems happy just to sleep a bit



He is adorable...and very lucky that you found him...a kindness he will surely repay with plenty of tail wagging in the years to come :hug:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

There is nothing in the world that comes close to the cuddliness and smell of a puppy dog. Well done, Sir. Hope he gets a clean bill of health. Of course he is now the forum's mascot and we need to be kept in the loop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Danny (20/12/14)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I am pleased to introduce Atom. So far two holes in the lawn, down a pair of slippers and I love him to bits!



He has seen the vet and had his first shots, dewormer. Seems for now he will be quite happy. We have no idea what all is in the mix in terms of breed but it doesnt seem he will get too big. The vet suggested he may already be over 9-10 weeks and in need of much filling out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

Danny said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I am pleased to introduce Atom. So far two holes in the lawn, down a pair of slippers and I love him to bits!
> View attachment 17969
> View attachment 17968
> 
> He has seen the vet and had his first shots, dewormer. Seems for now he will be quite happy. We have no idea what all is in the mix in terms of breed but it doesnt seem he will get too big. The vet suggested he may already be over 9-10 weeks and in need of much filling out.


Too cute....one can see the trust in his eyes in the first picture. He is loving his new home.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/14)

What do the Kitties think of Atom?


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Danny said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I am pleased to introduce Atom. So far two holes in the lawn, down a pair of slippers and I love him to bits!
> View attachment 17969
> View attachment 17968
> 
> He has seen the vet and had his first shots, dewormer. Seems for now he will be quite happy. We have no idea what all is in the mix in terms of breed but it doesnt seem he will get too big. The vet suggested he may already be over 9-10 weeks and in need of much filling out.



Atom is amazing (I love the name)! You guys are lucky to have found one another 

Well done again @Danny ... you are a first rate human being


----------



## Danny (20/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> What do the Kitties think of Atom?


They are not impressed at all, my girl is just intrigued by him but the two boys got greeted by running tackles so we will see. Im sure one or two altercations will make Atom wise enough to steer clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/12/14)

"Atom" - only someone like @Danny that will choose a name like that  - the name suits him well though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

johan said:


> "Atom" - only someone like @Danny that will choose a name like that  - the name suits him well though.



It's a very fitting name...he's small but has the potential for great destruction (just ask those slippers)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/14)

Danny said:


> They are not impressed at all, my girl is just intrigued by him but the two boys got greeted by running tackles so we will see. Im sure one or two altercations will make Atom wise enough to steer clear.



Hahaha... I can only imagine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (20/12/14)

Dogs are awesome, and good on you for giving that little fella a home. All he needs is love, and he will repay you a thousand times over in kind.


via iphone

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/12/14)

Age jinne mamma!!! Atom is TOO CUTE!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (21/12/14)

@Danny. Thank you so much for saving this awesome guy. My wife and mom inlaw volunteers at barking mad on a weekly basis. It is so heart breaking to see these guys with nothing but love to give, end up in the situation they do. Thank you so much for giving the little guy a chance. I am literally typing this message with tears in my eyes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (22/12/14)

@Danny you are what I consider a hero my friend! Im a dog lover and father of 3( jack russel's) and when I was reading your story about the puppy a story I was told came to mind about a dog in the same situation,saved by someone and the dog ended up saving his and his childs life... You just found a best friend for life... Dogs are Damn good listners when you need to talk, always happy to see you especially when you had a bad day at work and the more you love them the more they love you! Good job on saving Atom(love the name by the way)! Even through the holes they dig and the slippers they chew they still have a way of crawling into your heart and fulfill it in a way! You my friend deserves medal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (22/12/14)

Wow its great to have so much support. I have to say little Atom is doing brilliantly, he is already responding to name both Atty and atom which is real cool. He seems to have fitted into his new routine very well and I am learning to predict the inevitable accidents, he warns me first but he can only hold on so long and I can only move so fast lol. I am very lucky to have him, cant believe how much trust and love there is in him. After all he has been through just immediate acceptance of me and hubby! I think he needs the medal, and I fully intend on getting him one (and a microchip ) it will hopefully look just like this:


That said we are also struggling with some old habits and new human ones. Atom clearly had a bit of a drinking problem so whines and puppy eyes at anyone that comes near him with alcohol to try get it. Hubby on the other hand is going a bit accessories crazy, if he has his way (which he will not!) little Atom will be in designer doggy clothes soon. Thanks again everyone for the kind words and encouragement, it makes a huge difference at 3 in the morning when dealing with unexpected poops, widdles and never ending play time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

@Danny, Again I cannot thank you enough for what you guys have done for Atom. thank you, thank you, thank you... 

It really means the world to him, and in time he will repay you 1000 times over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (23/12/14)

@Danny - you Sir are awesome.
Thank you for giving Atom a real chance at life and by the sounds of things the little bugger has landed with his proverbial in the butter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/12/14)

That pup is too cute! Good on you for giving him a loving home.


----------



## whatalotigot (24/12/14)

Thats awesome @Danny , Its great to know there are more awesome people around. I have 3 dogs all bought / stolen from vagrants.. and Another which I rescued in mitchells plain being beaten by kids. rescues make the most amazing loving animals. 

I hope you and atom the best.  he looks to sweet and to happy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## korn1 (7/1/15)

That is cute that is cute cute cute ! Glad you saved the young one


----------



## Danny (22/1/15)

So thought it was time for an update on not so little Atom's progress. He had his second round of shots this week and is growing rapidly now. He is clear to start puppy classes this week or next so we are very excited. I have some pics just to show how much he has grown. He really has changed my life this little guy and I have been feeling a bit emo about it lol, wrote up a little piece to try explain how Im feeling. Seen as you all our now my community of friends online I thought I would share it with you. Thanks for all the support ecigssa 




*An Ode To Atom...*
I made a new friend today. He isn't the conventional type of friend but that I can overlook, he didn't judge me on my lack of convention either. Our meeting wasn't exactly normal, I was privileged (as I am labelled) and he was anything but. Who would have thought we would change each other, for each other. 

He cannot speak to me nor me to him although we both try. The most we hope for is to understand despite our differences. He is compassionate and caring, he is strong and always happy, he makes the best of the worst and never complains. He in his infancy is everything I think I am not, but he is teaching me.

I can speak in a way and I know he understands, not the words but the energy we exchange. I was weak or so I thought. He thinks different and trusts my strength, even when I cannot. I believed the city claimed my heart. My compassion was gone. I was hard and tough, as though it was all I knew how to be. Worse still, all I thought I needed to be to survive.

Now I realise I found my heart, sitting homeless on a curb. Underfed, terrified and all alone. I shouldn't be surprised I left it there after all. I am so privileged and not in the way I started out. I have my friend and my heart again. It's still learning, which can be scary and hurt a little. At least I know now I want to live not just survive, and it's ok my friend is still learning too!

He has taught me so much so quickly. Probably more than I can hope to teach him. Life should be simple as he reminds me everyday. When it comes to complex problems he has all the solves. It's ancient knowledge that we all forget. Always trust before doubting. Forgive and give love freely. Don't judge or assume. Never blame others, or take it personally. Forget the bad and hold onto the good. Never neglect. Live, do, be excited and just see what happens!

Amazing really to be taught so much by a little guy with four paws. He is wise beyond years in his simplicity. I say he is my friend but that's not how he rolls. He is a friend to anyone. Remember like I must, he doesn't judge. He loves the homeless and makes them smile just as much as his new rich neighbours. I have to say in his short experience he seems to be learning those with less tend to give more, but I know he won't hold onto it.

I love him and I can really say I don't doubt he loves me. I am so thankful to have had him change me and I cant wait to watch him change the people he meets. 

Rescue an animal, it will be one of the best things you ever do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

Very well written @Danny and Oh! I especially like your statements in this paragraph:

"He has taught me so much so quickly. Probably more than I can hope to teach him. Life should be simple as he reminds me everyday. When it comes to complex problems he has all the solves. It's ancient knowledge that we all forget. Always trust before doubting. Forgive and give love freely. Don't judge or assume. Never blame others, or take it personally. Forget the bad and hold onto the good. Never neglect. Live, do, be excited and just see what happens!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/1/15)

A heart warming and exquisitely crafted story. Thank you for sharing with us.
Have been wondering about the little fella. He looks so happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Thanks for sharing @Danny...so glad Atom is doing well and having such a positive effect on you as well 

While he gives love freely to others, in time you will realize that he reserves a very special love for you, one he will never have for anyone else ever again. It is a connection unlike what any other creature can give (no offense to cat lovers, I'm one of those too).

I can tell he has found the perfect home, and wish both of you the best of luck going forward

Well done again for giving a chance to someone (dogs are people too) in need 

PS: That photo of him in the shirt is just priceless!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/15)

Lovely story... now where are my tissues because I think I spilled some juice here somewhere...

Atom looks so cute! Lovely story @Danny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

